
Rankdit , the 10 sec. video social network - rankdit
http://www.rankdit.com
======
rankdit
Rankdit , is the new video social network ios app , where users share 10 sec.
videos every day to their country walls , to express their life styles ,
trending topics, talents and valuable moments and to enter an exciting daily
challenge with other users around the world to vote for the best video of the
day , and let users decide who deserve to be the Next world Celebrity .

